# Any ALFA updates?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I'd like to hear what people think of the alfa pistols now that they've been out a little while...

-K


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Do these have the free-wheeling cylinder like the cheap imported $60 starter pistols? The ones that last half a season and pi** you off after that until you finally toss them?

Or do they have clicking cylinders like the NEF-based "Six Shooter" that Jerry used to sell.

I like the idea of the orange grip but don't want another free-wheeling cylinder type one.

Who's using the Alfa's yet?

Rig


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

I have an Alpha that shoots 209 primers and love it. It is very well made in my opinion and the orange pistol grips are a plus. 
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Sean Barbey said:


> I have an Alpha that shoots 209 primers and love it. It is very well made in my opinion and the orange pistol grips are a plus.
> Hope this helps,
> Sean


Yes! Thanks.

Sean, when the gun is closed (cylinder in firing position but gun not cocked) can you rotate the cylinder by hand or not?

Thanks again,
Rig


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*alfa update*

Rig,

The cylinder will not freely rotate when closed. I just got some in and they seem to be built as good if not better than some actual pistols that a sporting goods store I used to work at carried.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Sean Barbey said:


> I have an Alpha that shoots 209 primers and love it. It is very well made in my opinion and the orange pistol grips are a plus.
> Hope this helps,
> Sean


Ditto!

No comparison to the NEF's either. By far the best training pistol on the market today. Only drawback is that it is a six shooter. However, with the swing out cyclinder, they are easy to reload.

I'm shooting the Winnchester 209 primers for $28. per 1,000. The CCI's are $39. per thousand.

birddogdepot.com has a good inventory of both Alfa pistols and Kyle is a regular here on RTF. Checkout his handlers jackets.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

*22 and 209*

Kristie,

I have had the 22 for enough time to give it a good workout and shot a couple of hundred through a 209 version. Everyone that has used them had liked them and they have been pretty flawless. The only note that I have is that with the 22 you need to be more diligent about cleaning the powder from the cylinder than most of us probably are. It has not been a big deal with the 209 yet. It is certainly great to not worry about lost parts and the orange handles to help find them after they bounce off the ATV.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: 22 and 209*



cdawg said:


> Kristie,
> 
> I have had the 22 for enough time to give it a good workout and shot a couple of hundred through a 209 version. Everyone that has used them had liked them and they have been pretty flawless. The only note that I have is that with the 22 you need to be more diligent about cleaning the powder from the cylinder than most of us probably are. It has not been a big deal with the 209 yet. It is certainly great to not worry about lost parts and the orange handles to help find them after they bounce off the ATV.
> 
> Chris


That sounds great. Thanks!!


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Has anyone found a cheaper place to buy the alfa's or is 165.00 the going price? 
Any one not happy with the new pistol?
Soon to buy three. 
Thanks 
Dave.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've been using one for over a month. At first I thought it was to big. Now I've gotten used to it's size.

It hasn't screwed up once yet. OK, it's still brand new, but it's still shot over half a brick of primers with out one not going bang. 

It seems to get carboned up much more than my NEF 32 blank pistol converted to primers.


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Suggestions on having a Blued VS. Nickel Finish?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Mine is always in the back of the pickup and never gets taken in and dried out. Nickel made sense to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Mine is always in the back of the pickup and never gets taken in and dried out. Nickel made sense to me.


dang, I didn't realize that would make a difference!!! oh well...

My blued ones are on the way...


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Nobody has the 209 in Nickel finish in stock =(


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

My two 209s have been great. Not nickel as I couldn't find them at the time. 

The only problem was the first brick of primers that I ordered with them, and the size of 2 holes in the cylinder. The primers were snug in them, but still fired, just hard on the hands trying to push the spent rounds out. :wink: 

Just make sure you hold your arm straight with the port at the top. It will make your ears ring for awhile. :shock: 

---Tim


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

The birdgirls say...

They LOVE the new guns. They say they are much easier to use. They love that you push the pin and the primers fall right out -- as opposed to having to sometimes pop them out with the pin.

So far so good. I really like them. And the little case they come in is a nice touch...

-Kristie


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Kristie,
Where did you order your Alfa's from and did you get them for about 
165-169? Thanks for the update. 
Dave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

2labs said:


> Kristie,
> Where did you order your Alfa's from and did you get them for about
> 165-169? Thanks for the update.
> Dave.


got them at birddogdepot.com (169). Shipping was free... BDD belongs to a friend/former client of mine. I bought three of them.

-K


----------

